# Pre Halloween Friday Night Conversation



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Feels a little more into it just having a better title this week. 

How are you? How was your week?

Plans for this tonight, this weekend?

Plans for Halloween? Thoughts on the subject? Pass out candy or become less of a thing ?

What is your favorite candy?

And can't forget what's or supper?

As always anything and everything welcome.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My favorite seems to change with what is available. Right now HiChews.

No one comes this far out so we used to go elsewhere.

Riding. Hopefully. More riding. And catching up on emails/PMs.

Trying. This week was a very trying week. Not as rough as last week injury wise but still physical.

Supper is either white beans, sausage and brown gravy or spaghetti. Looking forward to Sunday. I'm not cooking and it'll be chicken fried steak....

The kids are having a pumpkin carving party Sunday afternoon followed by a small bonfire. Nothing too late. Work or school for them Monday.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

We're too far out for anyone to come out here for Halloween. I think the town rec committee organizes something for kids in the parking lot of the town hall. But we're a tiny town, I think we only have ~50 kids, if that many, in our PK-4 elementary school. I don't have kids, but for the friends that do, it seems that going house-to-house trick or treating just doesn't really exist anymore. I haven't dressed up in years. I think the last time was probably when I was still volunteering in a therapeutic riding program and Isabel and I dressed up as "Rainbow Dash," one of the My Little Ponies.















This week has felt unsettled. Temps were in the high 60*s during the day and high 50*s overnight, which is very unseasonably warm. At least the horses enjoyed some unexpectedly nice turnout weather.








But this morning, I broke the first ice on water buckets! At least it's supposed to be sunny for the weekend, and planning on a long ride tomorrow morning. Sunday I have a potential new farm sitter coming out to meet the herd. Keep your fingers crossed that she works out. She's a local teenager so theoretically would be around for at least a couple of years. Our previous farmsitter, who was great, moved away during covid and we haven't found someone else yet.

Dinner tonight, probably going out somewhere. Lovely husband was away for work yesterday and will be home around dinner time tonight so probably will be a beer and pizza night.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Busy around here. Have been conditioning cows to catch by feeding every other day in the pens. I'll take the first load to market this morning. Probably take 4 loads before it is over. Only one today so it won't be bad. Next week one again then follow up with one load the following week. Only rode a couple times this week as we had two days of rain then, a couple days of mud. Had a real good ride yesterday afternoon.

Tonight will be smoked pork chops, box stuffing, poultry gravy and peas. Going to the lake for a couple days first part of week. We haven't had kids for Halloween for 30 years all the kids around here grew up years ago and have kids of their own. Our youngest just turned 45 this month. Won't even say how old the oldest is! LOL

Favorite candy is some kind of chocolate bar or peanut brittle.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Very Happy Friday everyone!

Samhuinn/Halloween is one of our Quarter Days - the end of our harvest and the start of the dark half of the year. We have large fire festivals in the cities, the biggest in the Capital, and some local events such as light festivals, tours and storytelling. I'll be going to a light festival.

I haven't decorated; some of my neighbours have wreaths on their doors and last year's turnip lanterns but little else. I've noticed a move away from modern ideas back to our traditional ways in my area. There's no children around here so it's unlikely that I'll get Guisers coming to the door.

Our weather has been a mix of rain, wind and some sunshine, although it has been milder. Our clocks go back this weekend.

Favourite sweets... soor plooms, cola cubes, highland toffee, not that i can eat the latter now.

I've no idea what to have for tea tonight. I've just burnt the toast i was making for lunch 

Nothing planned for tonight. I'll need to stop by the supermarket on the way home for food, otherwise I think it'll be a night in for me.

On Saturday morning I'm going to my saddlers to see if I can get them to fix a sporran. I was volunteered by my work as I know 'someone who works with leather' . I'll ride in the afternoon, it's my turn to do the night check and feeds.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are massive neighborhoods here that seem to compete for the number of open street parties and candy treats. They attract thousands. Big enough to keep you treating from dusk until you are done.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Happy Friday yall!

hope you’re well @aubie.

when I was a kid my parents told me Halloween was the devils bday, so I never liked it, never went trick or treating either😆. use to have a harvest festival at our church but we don’t anymore.

I really wanted to dress my guy up this year! Last year I told myself I was going to this year but..i don’t think so.

I’ve debated over lots of things, but they all seem kinda difficult. 
I was going to turn him into a ghost but I thought well I’d have to go buy a white sheet for that and if I can’t get a good picture that would be a waste, lol!

anyone have any costume ideas??

I like candy but don’t eat it much, I prefer dark chocolate loll.
I love Reese’s cups, kitkats, almond joys, sour patch kids etc. 
last year for my bday I got a whole bag of almond joys and sour patch (like those really big bags) 
Took me like 3 months to finish a bag, while sharing. 

speaking of candy, I have cavities I have to get filled soon.. I can’t express how much I hate getting a cavity filled, I don’t drink sodas, must be all the healthy foods I’m eating is whats causing it 🙄😂 
The last years I’ve been more focused on eating healthy though, I’ve just left this cavity go for like..awhile. 😆😪

My week was awesome, but long. 
I got to ride my guy for 30 mins the other day (i know it’s nothing amazing but it was a HUGE step for him and me)
His trot was so big and floaty and he was like a different horse, totally different demeanor! 
im really proud of him and he knows it.. he knows the word “carrot” and will start whinnying if I say it or will start looking for one (oops)

I’ve been working with him in hill work, walking him up the hill and backing him down the hill, and even backing him up the hill which will be huge for his stifle.

Plans for tonight, going to go hang out with the family and some friends and eat dinner, so I have no clue what dinner is gonna be. nothing to exciting, this weekend I’m hoping I can chillax, ride my guy some and do some ground work. not working this weekend unless something changes!
My legs _hurt_ from riding because I haven’t for months, my lower leg feels like the muscle is getting ripped in two😆 lol the joys of not riding for awhile.

I want to carve a pumpkin, I really don’t think I have since I was like 6  
I want to do that thing where you carve the pumpkins and wear em and take a picture, looks kinda funny.

since our area is coming more populated there’s probably lots of trick or treating, but thankfully I’m out in the country..I know some people who are doing the trick or treating through a corn maze, which I helped out with last year, it was crazy.

Anyway, hope everyone has a safe weekend.

Me trotting, the pic is so blurry! 
anyway, my hoodie and my riding pants matched (coincidence) everyone thought it was funny too!🤣








Currently a fav pic of my guy.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday all!!

Had a GREAT time last weekend! I finally got to hang with my bro!! Saw aunts, uncles and cousins and even distant cousins! Really enjoyed the weekend.

Week was good… vet on Monday to get fall shots, coggins and health cert. Captain was a pill on the strangles vaccine…. I did not handle that well…. My guys have ALWAYS been good with the vet. Captain was good until the tiny tube started going up his nose, needless to say by the end of the day I could put pretTy much anything in his nostril. But I haven’t had horsey time at all so I should have been a little more understanding and I told the vet I don’t think he needed it… oh well

Dinner is with friends, haven’t decided where yet… I’m good with whatev.

Weekend will be packing horse trailer for a week of camping, can’t wait! I haven’t ridden very much this year at all! Hoping that changes soon! But after camping then going cave diving! Can’t wait for that either! Haven’t dove since Covid… let alone cave diving… that’s been a while!

I had 2 Halloween parties this weekend and was to bring an appetizer to each.. so kind of stressing a little, but the party I really wanted to go to had to cancel as they got Covid… ugh! So just the one in my neighborhood, have to dress up though… lol it will be fun… just catching up with them will be good, been a really crazy busy year.

We now have a few younguns in our neighborhood so I will have candy just in case!

Ok sorry for the novel! Pic of the dogs… poor Olaf, the young one is driving him crazy but he’s acting like a pup again! Those ears look like the flying nun!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm tired of horse feet! Laddie came in with an abscess this week. It blew conveniently within a few days of noticing he was "footy". But our problem right now is that the weather has finally turned a bit rainy. For the first time ever, the horses are confined to grassless "tracks" due to laminitis rearing its ugly head, and the consistency of the "Mud" right now is just right for packing into hooves and creating concrete balls that cause tenderness. I expect when it begins to rain in earnest, the mud will become a bit less sticky. In the meantime, I'm practically following the horses around with a hoof pick.

No halloween things here. And not a big candy fan. My "squirrel genes" have kicked in and I'm continuing to convert the raw ingredients in the freezers to MREs. The results have made for some pretty good eating! LOL! Tonight though, just frozen breaded shrimp, a big pile of fresh garden spinach and something else on the side. Friday night is our "indoor picnic" night, and with the rain having returned, we enjoy an evening in front of a blazing wood stove, a kerosene lamp turned down low and a couple of refreshing beverages. The world goes away for awhile. As long as we don't talk about politics! LOL!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better this week @aubie .

Stepson was here for supper last night and we had BBQ chicken, baked potatoes, and California style veggies baked in a cheese sauce. Had leftover chicken & veggies so that will probably be our supper tonight with something new for the other side dish. 

Got to meet our new neighbor earlier in the week, seemed like a nice kid. When we originally bought this place the farm was 168 acres and while we loved it, just didn't feel like we could swing buying the whole farm at that time since it was to be our retirement place and we weren't moving down here right away. The realtor got us together with a couple of guys who wanted some hunting ground that were in the same boat so we all sat down and hashed out a plan of buying and splitting the place. We took the more open half and they took the more wooded half of the farm. They built a hunting cabin on theirs and over the last 27 years have barely used it. They just sold it to this guy who is also only going to use it for hunting and recreation so not a family that will be here all of the time. 

Hubby's cat has a vet appointment this afternoon for an ear infection or abscess. That ought to be fun since she hasn't been to the vet since she was a kitten to get spayed 14 years ago (barn cat). She is not going to be happy about getting stuffed into a carrier, taking a ride in the truck and then having a stranger touching her! She growls every time she sees me just because I've been washing her head off where gunk has run out of her ear the last couple of days. LOL

My favorite candy is hmm...CANDY! LOL Can't pick a favorite because it depends on what I'm in the mood for. When I was a kid once or twice a year my dad would stop at this little store on his way home from work and buy a small sack full of penny candy and what a treat that was, I loved it all! Not that I didn't get candy at other times but it was extra special because he had bought it and my dad just didn't do any shopping normally except for tools and cars. 

No trick or treaters but I have a sack of small candy bars just in case which means I'll get to eat it after the weekend.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@egrogan I loved that show when the girls were little! I liked Rainbow Dash, but I think Applejack was my favorite. We have ice now too.

@aubie I hope you feel a ton better!

We don’t have trick or treaters out here.

I also enjoy hichews and I like Twix and Reese’s.

I don’t know about dinner. I never do.

Let’s see… I got to see @COWCHICK77! We went to a nice dinner and had a lot of fun. I was taking Mama to the auction, so that was a little sad, but the trip was fun until I ended up with the stomach flu! I feel like I am so isolated that the second I go into public I get sick. It’s driving me crazy!

Luckily I am feeling better now. Tomorrow starts the big drive home. We will bring the cows 50 miles over three days, although one of those days is separated by a couple of days of sorting. Husband is excited because his mare is fitted up enough to use her again, so it will be her first work days in over a year and a half! He’s been missing her a lot.

I think that it should be a fun stretch. Hopefully there is no chaos, because I am still planning on using the filly, although I should have the option of Cash now. It will be cold and long, some of those days you saddle at 2am! Since I’ve done all of the fall days on the filly, I want to keep up with her and finish them out on her. I’m a little worried about the first day, but traditionally the second is good. The last big drive can be super hard to start. I have seen a lot of wrecks on it, so I may reevaluate. Lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, on another note, if anyone is wondering about my life choices, seven puppies in the house is too many puppies! The baby gate is broken, they are everywhere, and when I am home all I do is mop!

I also realize why other people don’t give away puppies, even if the cross is unproven. Parvo is rampant where I live, and so the puppies get their shot schedules early. (Also why they live in the house) Today I did their first round. The shots themselves were $100. The puppy husband keeps to sell at Red Bluff had better bring a ton of money! Lol

They are really cute though! They each have their own personalities. “No Luna!,” is a constant phrase in my house. Lol. Luna is full of herself and always wants to play, and she does not bite softly. The white dog seems most like his mother, so he might end up with a bit of a mean streak. There is a dog who is always just happy and friendly, and one who has a shoe fetish.

Luna also howls. If you sing to her she will howl with you. That is really cute, although I’m not sure how much I like her wound up attitude. Lol

The puppy I like most is food motivated, of course, all my animals tend towards liking to eat.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I think candy corn is cute as a fall decoration but I don't eat it. We never celebrate Halloween (too evil and gory) or pass out candy--just keep the lights off at home! Not many kids go around our neighborhood anyway. There are some big indoor parties downtown where it would be warmer and safer for them than wandering in the dark. 

Had a quiet week but next week will be a lot busier. Have to work tonight so just snacks for dinner. Breakfast was pretzels with hummus, energy bars and carrot sticks--can you tell I don't like to cook??!

Actually went on a big trail ride couple weeks ago--first in months. Weather was perfect--horses well behaved--had a great time. Met our parents afterward for a nice family picnic in the park--so fun and relaxing.

Here we stopped to take pix of each other--


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Knave said:


> Oh, on another note, if anyone is wondering about my life choices, seven puppies in the house is too many puppies! The baby gate is broken, they are everywhere, and when I am home all I do is mop!
> 
> I also realize why other people don’t give away puppies, even if the cross is unproven. Parvo is rampant where I live, and so the puppies get their shot schedules early. (Also why they live in the house) Today I did their first round. The shots themselves were $100. The puppy husband keeps to sell at Red Bluff had better bring a ton of money! Lol
> 
> ...


Awwwww those pups are sooooo cute! I just love Border Collies and think that they are one of the most beautiful dog breeds. Here if someone wants to give away puppies, they ask some neighbor's if they want to but usually they don't because almost every household has about 5-7 dogs to help them with the cows. If any close neighbor's don't want them, puppies are then given away at the farmer's market where people just come and take a pup if they want one. Of course there are different ways but that is the easiest. Another mostly simple way is to take pics of the puppies and ask your dog vet if they can put the pics up on their door to their shop.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Well @younghorsetrainer, because of the parents, these puppies have been pretty sought after. They were all claimed by three weeks, excepting one who I cannot give away until husband chooses his. I think people would have happily paid for them, but since we don’t know what the cross will do we didn’t want to price them. I think that’s part of why the work seems a little overwhelming. Lol. If I looked at it like I was being paid… the dogs at red bluff sell really high though (the highest last year was 49k!), so I need to remember that.

People here won’t touch a dog unless it comes from proven parents, but most don’t run that many either like they do where you are. Some do, but most don’t.

The stud Junie B is out of was a well known dog, and he died a week or two ago, so everyone wanted a pup! Lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I should add, it is really sad that dog died. He was a very good dog. Everyone in the family trialed him, but he also was a dog who would be dropped off on the mountain and left with his own set of cows.

His owner gave me Junie B, and so I gave him first pick of the litter. There is a pup who looks very similar to that dog who died, and so that was his choice. It would have been husband’s choice too, lol, so that was a little disappointing for him.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Knave said:


> Well @younghorsetrainer, because of the parents, these puppies have been pretty sought after. They were all claimed by three weeks, excepting one who I cannot give away until husband chooses his. I think people would have happily paid for them, but since we don’t know what the cross will do we didn’t want to price them. I think that’s part of why the work seems a little overwhelming. Lol. If I looked at it like I was being paid… the dogs at red bluff sell really high though (the highest last year was 49k!), so I need to remember that.
> 
> People here won’t touch a dog unless it comes from proven parents, but most don’t run that many either like they do where you are. Some do, but most don’t.
> 
> The stud Junie B is out of was a well known dog, and he died a week or two ago, so everyone wanted a pup! Lol


 Wow that sounds interesting. 49k!! That's a lot! 
Lol I thought stud was only for stallions not only for dogs.
Oh dear sorry to hear about that
Is Junie B on the internet? I might look him up


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think they call it a stud dog @younghorsetrainer! I’m not sure though, someone would have to answer that. I always thought so, but maybe I’m around horses too much.

Junie B is my dog, the *****. I really like her. She is a superstar at work, but I cannot trial her because she is extremely protective of me. She is people aggressive if they are anywhere near me, and I don’t think I can risk taking her into an environment that is full of people. (I warned the people who took puppies of this. Our stud is not that way, so hopefully they get his friendly nature.)

Her dad was called Bill. I don’t think he’d be on the internet anywhere. I saw him trialing at local shows, and I don’t think his owner took him anywhere big. He was good enough though that everyone knew him. He wasn’t even very old, but he did work really hard for a few days, and I think it was just too much and he worked himself to death.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

This is the puppy who looks like him. We call him Scar, because he was born with a scar on his head! He is a red dog, but the lighting doesn’t show it. He’s also sad because of his shot.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Knave said:


> I think they call it a stud dog @younghorsetrainer! I’m not sure though, someone would have to answer that. I always thought so, but maybe I’m around horses too much.
> 
> Junie B is my dog, the ***. I really like her. She is a superstar at work, but I cannot trial her because she is extremely protective of me. She is people aggressive if they are anywhere near me, and I don’t think I can risk taking her into an environment that is full of people. (I warned the people who took puppies of this. Our stud is not that way, so hopefully they get his friendly nature.)
> 
> Her dad was called Bill. I don’t think he’d be on the internet anywhere. I saw him trialing at local shows, and I don’t think his owner took him anywhere big. He was good enough though that everyone knew him. He wasn’t even very old, but he did work really hard for a few days, and I think it was just too much and he worked himself to death.


Lol I never heard of that! I don't know as much about dogs as I do about horses so that's nice to know!
Junie B sounds like a really nice dog. Works well and is protective of owner. I love a dog like that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@Knave, I had a Rottweiler named Hugo. He was the biggest clown that ever lived. LOVED to pull pranks on people. I'd take him to work with me when I had to work late and he'd lay down beside the front counter and wait until someone walked up to it and then he'd pop up and put his front feet on the counter and say, "WOOF" and grin at them. Since he was well over 6 feet on his hind legs he got some real amusing reactions to his greetings. But let one of those people get a little shirty with me and they'd see a whole 'nuther side to my sweet Huge boy. The grin would turn to a grimace and he'd growl way down low and start climbing the octaves if they didn't back off and double quick. He never had to bite anyone but I never doubted he would. He was EXTREMELY protective of me. When we had our house up for sale, by appointment only because I was working graves, a realtor brought a group of people in to see it without arranging it with me. I woke up to Hugo standing on my bed holding them at bay, growling, barking and snapping and they got a face full of Rottweiler and angry homeowner with a cocked and loaded gun. "Well, we called and there was no answer.". Yeah, right as they pulled in the driveway. I turned the ringer off so I could sleep before I had to go back in to work, those 7p to 7a shifts were rough and I commuted 1 1/2 hours each way. Needless to say, the lockbox came off the door. I never thought of Hugo as having a mean streak, he was doing his job, what he was bred and trained to do. JunieB sounds like a great dog.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love that @Dreamcatcher Arabians!!!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@aubie are you feeling better?

@QtrBel I'd love to be in your area for Halloween! I love Halloween. It's so great to just have a fun holiday where there aren't expectations - you just have fun!

@Knave, it's interesting learning a little about working dogs and how they're bred and sold. We've never had working dogs, just pets. As an adult I've only had one dog as a puppy, all the rest were adopted when they were older. We've got two heeler mixes now. We got Rollie when he was 3 and he's 13 now. We got Rosie as a puppy and she's 7 or 8. Rollie's starting to feel his age. Once in a while he has trouble making it up the stairs and I think he's getting cataracts. I just started giving him CBD oil and he seems to be happier and have more energy. Rosie is our little princess - never knew I could love a dog so much!

Our week was fine. Ona is down to 4 rounds of eye treatments per day and is feeling much more comfortable. The Joint Commission still hasn't shown up at my work and everybody is done being on pins and needles. We were all so ready for so long and now we're like "whatever. They'll show up when they show up." 

No plans for tonight. I'm going on a trail ride on Sunday. I'm getting the impression it's going to end up being a really big group. @ksbowman if you're interested it's at Kill Creek, near DeSoto. The trail is about 4 miles, has 2 water crossings and some rocky areas, but it's mostly pretty and peaceful going through the woods and hay fields.

We usually have a big Halloween party. This year we were going to do a sock hop, but I had to cancel it because of everything going on with Ona. We just don't have the time and $ and energy to plan it right now.

I love all candy. There's no candy I won't eat. I even love black licorice and candy corn! Nothing is safe around me.

I think it's just fish and french fries for dinner.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

13 is pretty old @newtrailriders! They sound like nice dogs!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Happy almost Halloween!

This week was... a lot. We built new shelving for, and reorganized, a large storage unit that has a mix of personal and store stuff in it. That was a two-day job. Then I spent all of Tuesday hauling as much junk as possible out of our basement, and reorganizing a lot of it. That was an 11 hour job, and still lots to do on it. Thank goodness for podcasts, because that was teeeeeeeeeeeedious.

Then last night I went to see Elle -- for the first time since Sunday, with everything that had to happen this week -- and she was a big goofy suck. She must have missed me. She had about 1000% more personality than usual, and was hamming it up for her audience of barn staff in the aisle.

For those who don't already know... the lovely barn I just moved her to in the summer has sold and everyone has to leave at the end of this month. I got a spot at a place that looks wonderful, but I can't take her there until the middle of November, so we're doing a temporary two-week move. That's happening Sunday morning.

Saturday night is a Halloween party, and my partner and I are going as the SCARIEST CREATURES EVER. Spongy moths (aka Gypsy moths). 😄 I spent most of today working on costume pieces for it. They'll look VERY homemade, but that's fun!! I won't be able to party too hard, though, with the horse move bright and early.

We won't be handing out candy this year, as the town we live in is so small that we really don't get trick-or-treaters. I did buy candy for us though! And I will eat almost anything that isn't black licorice.

Supper tonight is a spaghetti dinner fundraiser for a school or sports team or something. I forget what.

And here's the weekly Elle pic. She had two burrs stuck right in her sad little forelock when I went to see her last night. They came out easily, thank goodness, but left her looking like she had just taken out her curlers!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

@Knave , those puppies are getting big and OH SO CUTE!!! I bet you are going to miss the heck out of them when they all leave for their new homes. Glad to hear that your feeling better @aubie
LOL, I love this time of the year it starts to cooling off, I just love the fall weather feel!!!! And so do my horses LOL..
Halloween is such a fun time, love all the decorations that are put up in yards for Halloween its all just for fun and I dont see any evil to it unless you make it that way. NO Halloween candy hand outs out here to far out and to far off the road for Trick r' Treating. Going to Leakey Saturday to pick up some large Goldfish (Pets) from my sister and a large tank for the fish, she and hubby are moving to Oklahoma and she dont want to take the fish with her to much of a hassle to move them all. I love candy so really its all my favorite, lol so I cant just pick one favorite. For Supper its going to be whatever we decide to eat to night when we go to town to get garbage cans to bring back the fish in.
The weather really cooled off today since a cold front came in with a bit of rain, not much of a cold front but it did cool off so thats a plus.
Here is a few pictures of my Halloween Decorations along the driveway.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

@My Salty Pony I wonder if your horses are spooked my all those " wierd scary" lights and skeletons! 😂 The decorations look great btw!!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

younghorsetrainer said:


> @My Salty Pony I wonder if your horses are spooked my all those " wierd scary" lights and skeletons! 😂 The decorations look great btw!!


Naw, they just look at them over the fence and they did watch me put them up and but then got bored and went back out into the pasture, so really they dont pay much attention to them, I love it when it gets dark so I can turn the lighted ones on they look really good after dark, ha ha ha ha


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Very cool @My Salty Pony! Love the decorations!! I didn't do anything this year but usually have a few decorations! 

I like all candy as well! lol Looks like sushi tonight! Yum!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

aubie said:


> Feels a little more into it just having a better title this week.
> 
> How are you? How was your week?
> 
> ...


I hope you're feeling a lot better, Aubie!

Everything around here is politics until Nov 8 when people go vote. I won't dwell on it but, as usual, I can't wait until it's over. It just seems like no one has a platform or issues to campaign on, it's all "He's a big wienie!" and "She's a booger!". They sound like a bunch of 4 year old who need a nap and a spanking. BLEH! 

Otherwise, personally, I'm fine. Just cranky because of all the mudslinging.

This weekend is going to be indoor projects, it's been raining off and on this week. Got about 2 inches of rain last night, so everything is wet, wet, wet. We need it, so I'm not complaining. And my wells needed topping off.

Tonight, dinner out, feed run and back home, early to bed. 

Sadly, Halloween is a thing of the past. We live out in the boonies and the properties are pretty far apart, so doesn't make sense for the kids to go door to door, especially since we live on a fairly busy road. Closest thing to a highway for this area, and it's DARK out here when the sun goes down. So kind of dangerous. They do have stuff planned for in town but, and I understand tradition and all that, why keep it on MONDAY? The kids have school and parents have work both on Monday and then again on Tuesday. Oh well, not my circus.

We used to decorate and a haunted house and everybody got all dressed up in costume and we had a grown up party while we handed out candy to the kids. It was a lot of fun. Took a LOT of energy to put that all together though. I don't know if I'd have the energy for it anymore. 

Favorite candy: MMMMM that's kind of tough. I think Schoolkrijtje (Dutch black licorice covered in kind of a peppermint candy shell, looks like little school chalks), Chocolate but best from Belgium, and homemade Carmel. 

Dinner tonight will be out, not sure where or what yet.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

lb27312 said:


> Very cool @My Salty Pony! Love the decorations!! I didn't do anything this year but usually have a few decorations!
> 
> I like all candy as well! lol Looks like sushi tonight! Yum!


Thank You!!!  
If anybody is a Walking Dead fan on here, my Billy (skeleton) is wearing a Walking Dead T-Shirt, lol..


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I loved walking dead @My Salty Pony, but I kind of fell for Darrel, and when things started going so wrong for him I quit watching. Lol


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

aubie said:


> Feels a little more into it just having a better title this week.
> 
> How are you? How was your week?
> 
> ...


HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!,🤠🤠. @aubie I hope you are feeling better💐💐

My big plans are to watch “The Unexplained” narrated by William Shatner😎😎. There’s also the hokey Christmas movies on Hallmark and Lifetime.🫠🫠

I don’t do Halloween and even if I did, our road is too remote for anyone to bring their children out here. Howeverrrrr - this time of year my favorite candy is ———-CANDY CORN!!!!! I’ve already had one bag and need to force myself to stop right there😂😂

Supper is ?????

@dogpatch, you have my hoof sympathy. For seven years Rusty never had one inkling of thrush issues because the therapeutic farrier was that good — soooo I stopped checking his hooves. Well - he -has - thrush - now - in one hoof and Duncan has it in all four. This means I am back to standing on my head (and throwing my back out in the process) to keep after their hooves 3-4 times weekly for the next few weeks. They are drying up fast but I will now have to start checking them with more frequency.

The new farrier is good but once you’ve had the best farrier east of the Mississippi, it’s pretty hard to give anyone else anything more than a “B”🥴🥴. He is great with both horses and they are never sore after a trim, so I just have to “suck it up buttercup”🙄🙄

It is t-shirt/shorts weather again. We still need more rain, the best chance will be Monday. I took a picture of the leaves and compared them to last week’s foto — they look the same or less colorful.

I will post this morning’s foto of Rusty instead. He is 28 & 6 months and so far doing well. I take a lot of pictures these days.









I posted this last week I think but I have to include Duncan, whom all the professionals agree he is in the 26-27 year range. His California vet bills say he was born in December, 1996 so I’m running with that.


----------



## Ringo-Slater (7 mo ago)

Happy Halloween to those who celebrate! I personally like the holiday and have some pretty fond memories of trick or treating. Where I live now has no trick or treaters☹ so no passing out candy. I did watch one of my favorite movies Nightmare before Christmas last night. Anyone else love it? Today I had the day off so I drove 45minutes to a feed store.(it has the best prices) and bought enough feed to last through the winter. Once I got back and put everything away. I ground drove my mini pony with a harness for the first time and he did great. He’s a fast learner and eager to please. Then I rode my gelding out solo for the first time he called twice and got a bit antsy on the way back but he did really great otherwise he listened to my cues and even picked up a canter which is unusual for him.For dinner I had broccoli chicken Alfredo and biscuits. For desert I will probably have some dark chocolate( my favorite candy) On Monday my job is having a costume contest so I have to figure something out for that. 
here is a cute picture from my ride today


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> @dogpatch, you have my hoof sympathy. For seven years Rusty never had one inkling of thrush issues because the therapeutic farrier was that good — soooo I stopped checking his hooves. Well - he -has - thrush - now - in one hoof and Duncan has it in all four. This means I am back to standing on my head (and throwing my back out in the process) to keep after their hooves 3-4 times weekly for the next few weeks. They are drying up fast but I will now have to start checking them with more frequency.
> 
> The new farrier is good but once you’ve had the best farrier east of the Mississippi, it’s pretty hard to give anyone else anything more than a “B”🥴🥴. He is great with both horses and they are never sore after a trim, so I just have to “suck it up buttercup”🙄🙄


I feel you @walkinthewalk . Thrush, laminitis and insulin resistance seem to be the defining features of keeping horses in western Oregon. And bad backs seem to be the defining feature of 70+ year old horsekeepers! With the new rain today, they're slipping in the mud, an issue I've never had before, and I could just scream. I do all my hoof work sitting on an uncomfortable little stool that saves my back but makes my butt hurt something awful! LOL! 

You are so lucky to have a great farrier and vet. I know you treasure them. If I ever had any faith in professionals, I lost it at the outset of Dixie's bout with laminitis. She may have been gone by now for all the good they did us. But there's no point in being bitter. We're working though it successfully on our own.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@dogpatch hoof issues associated with laminitis are a LOT of work and big expense aren’t they🤕🤕

So far that’s not an issue with Rusty and I don’t see that it ever will be with Duncan.

Joker (RIP) was stellar about me sitting on a stool to do his fronts. Rusty’s gets a B+ and Duncan is working his way toward an “A”.

Joker would flip his hind hooves upward and stay at rest while I cleaned them. Duncan does the same thing so I have to wonder if he didn’t do that for his previous owner who is a tiny munchkin in her 60’s. Whatever the reason, I let him know he’s good as long as he stays put until I’m done, lol.

Rusty wants his hinds picked up — of course he does, lollol.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> @dogpatch hoof issues associated with laminitis are a LOT of work and big expense aren’t they🤕🤕


I wouldn't wish it on anyone or any horse!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll be the first to say happy Saturday now that it's here!

I spent my Friday night chatting to neighbours, food shopping at the busiest time (why can't people get what they need and keep moving!), cleaning and checking unused tack, and finishing emails I couldn't get done at work; I know, all very exciting! Yes I'm kidding.

I finally settled for pork sausages, mashed tatties and veg for my tea.

@Dreamcatcher Arabians - We used to have a sweet called a sherbet fountain liquorice stick. I'm not sure it's still made, it had a stick of liquorice in really fizzy sherbert. Wow, that takes me back to primary school. I agree about not holding the event on a school night, in may be tradition for the town but it's not at all for the festival. It didn't have a set date.

@Knave - I love the pups. I only wish I were at home more so that I could have a dog.

@My Salty Pony - great decorations.

I agree with @My Salty Pony - there's nothing wrong with this festival; people forget that it is part of a culture that is many thousands of years old - my culture! It has been altered by tv and films for entertainment and should be taken with a pinch of salt and a lot of fun if you take part.

Samhuinn is about acknowledging the turn of the year, nature, the harvest, lost loved ones, protection and the hardships to come.

Halloween is slightly younger, about a couple of thousand years old, but it's a Christian festival (All Saints Day/All Hallows Day) to remember the saints. Both were mashed together to create the modern festival.

My neighbours put out a few more decorations. Their grandkids will be visiting over the weekend and they felt they had to do a bit extra.

It looks like we'll be doing something at work and given all of the ghosts who are supposed to be staying in the Castle, perhaps it's about time they made themselves useful!

As I said we have light shows at this time. Friends took their family and young children so a group of us thought that we'd go this year.

This is in Faskally wood and over the water of Loch Faskally. They've been doing it for twenty years. The theme this year is 'Together'.

This is from 2018. The theme was 'Of the Wild'.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

@walkinthewalk and @dogpatch , I'm dealing with a hoof abscess right now with my IR gelding and his laminitis flared up on his non abscessed hoof, Lordy its always one thing after another, I got some Orthotic insoles for his soft rides yesterday so as soon as I get his other shoe pulled hes going back into his soft rides, these boots have been a ton of help for him when he has a flare up, this is his first flare up in about 2 years, having that abscess sure dont help things much but hes alot better now since it drained and putting him back in his Soft rides.. So I feel your pain @dogpatch


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I love Halloween. Best holiday, IMO. I'm just really into the harvest, monsters, spirituality, spookiness, paranormal, lore and legends--it's just right up my alley. It's very popular where I live too. Haunted houses, haunted hayrides, Fall festivals, Cider Mills. 

I think the list of candies I don't eat is shorter than the ones I do: no M&Ms, 3 Musketeers or Black Licorice! 

No trick or treaters where I live, too remote and rural. Haven't dressed up in since I was a kid. I was a strange child and for years I went as Alice Cooper LOL!! 

My work week was not fun at all. I'm sort of done with Vet Med. Two people quit on the same day. It's mentally, physically and emotionally exhausting. I would like a change. 

My baby boy is growing up, has started training on the lunge line and doing fantastic, couldn't be more proud. Going slow and easy--working on his balance. 

My dinner was a chicken taco. I love Mexican food. 

This is a pic or my harvest a few years ago. Heirloom varieties of all types of winter squash.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@walkinthewalk Those boys look AMAZING! You definitely have the touch!

@dogpatch I feel ya on the laminitis, hoof issues thing. Takes forever and only about quintuples your workload. 

@Ringo-Slater I LOVE Nightmare Before Christmas! Jack Skellington and Sally are 2 of my favorite animated characters EVER!

@Caledonian Wow! That light show is a PARTY! I wish we did something like that. That fizzy sherbet candy thing sounds really interesting. I found them on Amazon, so now I have to try them. I've not found a licorice that I like compared to the Dutch licorice but I'm willing to try anything once. 

Here, on the buckle of the Bible Belt, talking of Samhuinn or Samhain as it's called here would practically burned at the stake by tomorrow. I've always loved the holiday but many of my neighbors, not so much. 

@Palfrey Back in the day when I was built for it, I loved dressing up as Elvira, Mistress of the Dark. She was the absolute queen of all things camp. Now I also like dressing up as Wednesday Addams, though my husband will tell you that's not a costume.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Work was absolutely nonstop today. I missed just about everything that happened between 9am and 8pm. Tired, but feeling good. 7am is not my favorite start time. But! One of my colleagues erm... Elected, per my boss, to go to the regular ambulance side, so a full time day spot opened up. 10a-10p, on a slightly wonky rotation (the other person with the shift has her rotation built around her firefighter husband's rotation, because of their kids) but essentially 36hrs a week, starting nov. 9th. 

Good riding this week. Soft, misty autumn days. Getting colder now - several mild days and now 30s for the nights. Jasper and I had a very good ride on Thursday... And then at the end of it he forgot his manners with regard to going into the stall. Win some lose some. (Yes, he was made to do it again, politely.) 

I have a pool swim meet this weekend up in White River Junction, on the border of VT and NH. The drive up is scenic in any condition, so even if the foliage is past peak it will be nice. I am driving up tomorrow at leisure and staying over, swimming, and coming back Sunday. 

Halloween is my favorite holiday. Scary stuff isn't so good for me anymore, but I love decorating and handing out treats. We have a mix - chocolate and non chocolate, plus non-food goodies like spider rings and vampire teeth. Kids really enjoy the trinkets, and it's great for kiddos with allergies. 

One of my colleagues told us he planned to dress himself and his piccolo (a machine for bedside blood tests) as vampires. He could pull it off.


----------



## wlchris3 (Nov 7, 2021)

* Well, this week was okay, MAYBE a little better than last week. Would be better yet if things would quit hurting. Got most of our groceries today. Will finish tomorrow. I go to two different stores. There are some things I can't find at one store so I get that at the other one. Plus the meat is better at the second one. I do the church bulletin for our church so I got that done today too. 

Tonight we went to the Moose for supper and the drawing they do on Friday nights. Tonight's meal was toasted subs with fries or tater tots and dessert. We brought it home as I mentioned we were going to start doing last week. Tomorrow morning, I plan to go groom horses. This should be the last time till spring unless I hear different. Tomorrow afternoon we are going to go over to the Moose and watch the first part of the Iowa game then we are going to go see some friends of ours. We worked for her several years ago and I have known her since junior high. We are kind of like brother and sister. We used to go see them a lot but with Covid and what not, we haven't been there for awhile. Sunday should be the usual, church, laundry and I will do my webcast Sunday afternoon and then we will watch a couple Heartland's.*

* No big plans for Halloween. Since we have moved to this trailer court we live in, we don't hand out candy. Hardly anybody shows up. One year, one or two kids happened to show up. We hadn't bought anything to hand out so I think we scrounged around and found something we happened to have laying around. We don't turn our light on. I think there are more kids living back here then there was. I kind of wonder if we ought to get something and take the chance they show up. That's a big if. * 

*Dark chocolate, or like Almond Joy or Mounds, Reese's peanut butter cups are my favorites, I guess. 

I'm not sure what we're having for supper tomorrow since we'll be at our friends house or what we're having Sunday night either.*


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

My Salty Pony said:


> @walkinthewalk and @dogpatch , I'm dealing with a hoof abscess right now with my IR gelding and his laminitis flared up on his non abscessed hoof, Lordy its always one thing after another, I got some Orthotic insoles for his soft rides yesterday so as soon as I get his other shoe pulled hes going back into his soft rides, these boots have been a ton of help for him when he has a flare up, this is his first flare up in about 2 years, having that abscess sure dont help things much but hes alot better now since it drained and putting him back in his Soft rides.. So I feel your pain @dogpatch


Hugs, @My Salty Pony


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Whoo boy, the vet we go to used to have the cheap rates for the area, not any more! Cost more to have an ear cleaned and some meds than when Bugs got neutered a little over 3 years ago. Like over 3 X as much, CRAZY! Pretty soon only the rich will be able to afford to have pets. Good thing I can do a lot of the basic care myself. Wouldn't you know that hubby's evil cat was good and even earned being called sweet.  She must have been too scared to show her true colors.  She was in very good health except for that one ear but they didn't want to put her out for the cleaning because of her age. Little fattie weighed in at 10.2 lbs and she's a small built cat.

Supper didn't end up being leftovers. Hubs felt since we dropped a load on the cat we needed to treat ourselves so went out to a new (to us anyway) pizza joint. Yeah, don't ask, I don't get his logic either. LOL Then on the way home one of our old riding gang called and wants several of us to meet up at Cracker Barrel on Sunday. And it's our turn to buy so we're really splurging this weekend. 

@Knave , can't wait to hear about any adventures you have in bringing the cattle home. Fingers crossed for you that all goes well. You can't post too many puppy pictures, they are adorable!

@walkinthewalk , hope the thrush clears up soon and you don't put your back out too bad. 

@My Salty Pony and @dogpatch , tis the season! I just got done a couple of weeks ago clearing up an abscess on Cutter. The worst part is seeing them be in pain.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@JCnGrace Iam glad your kitty will be ok - hopefully she doesn’t give you a lot of “fluff” when you put the meds in her ear. While she was playing Miss Nicey-Nice at the vet clinic, she was probably thinking “just wait—-“ 😂😂

Yes the price of everything for the critters is increasing. Last year the road fee for the vet/dentist (who is 40 difficult miles away) was $140. This year it was $156. Last year the total call for two horses was $477. This year it was $527 but two tetanus shots were included this time and Rusty was given One CC of two different drugs and he still was cognitive enough to grab the speculum.

The 40# timothy hay-in-a-bag I started buying was $22 last February. It’s up to $30.

Then there’s all the grain crops that can’t be shipped up the Mississippi because ~270 miles (I think it’s 270 miles) of it went bone dry and barges are sitting mud. I haven’t kept up to know what shipping alternatives the farmers have found, if any. That will mean a huge increase in prices for things made with their grains.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@redbadger, welcome to Vermont! WRJ/West Lebanon is our “big town” for going out to eat or shopping. If you are looking for places to go out, check out Trail Break Taps + Tacos, River Roost, or Big Fatty’s BBQ (all WRJ) or Tuk Tuk Thai (West Lebanon). The Food Co-op in either town is great if you need to refuel yourself. King Arthur Flour a smidge farther north in Norwich is also a really fun place to shop and have breakfast or lunch. Also, West Leb Feed and Supply is a great store to peruse for all kinds of small animal and horse toys and treats if you need to bring anyone a present.

Have fun on your visit and hope the meet goes well!

PS-yes, we’re in to stick season here now so no real foliage left up this way. But it’s supposed to be a warm, sunny weekend


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ohhh I just ordered things from King Arthur. I didn't discover them until after I left sadly so mail order only for me.

Vet costs are astronomical. My oldest dog is my problem allergy child that I thought I'd be PTS as we've run out of meds he can tolerate passed all his blood work with flying colors eventhough he looked awful and has severe muscle wasting from the last med I had to pull him off of. So not only did his visit end up in the 4 figures he's on a limited use trial of an expensive med with support meds on board that are just as expensive. He's my child's first official raise on his own with help though. And around here they no longer let you pay it off. It's put it on a card or if you're old and established they'll hold it with a card and give you 30 days. They've moved basically to a limited base pay plus commission for all of the new vets the owner brought in. To make their pay they have to have the money in hand. One of the two partners passed away two weeks ago. Don't know what'll happen if anything happens to the other partner.

Woke up to a lessons are pushed back text so have to be at the barn in a few due to rain entering the forecast. Hoping it holds off or passes through so I can get my own horse time in at least tomorrow.

I never paid attention to Halloween when moving along the east coast. TX was hit or miss depending on the region and area you lived in in that region. No trick or treating at that age but plenty of parties.

I wonder about abcesses and root causes. Whether too much Iron and an imbalance in supporting minerals is causative, how much genetics plays a part as well as environment.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Vet costs are insane here too. I feel like anything medicine related is. I think it’s because of the controlled access to it, thereby as a necessity with no outside options due to regulations, costs can be astronomical.

Saddling this morning Junie has about had it with me leaving her home to raise puppies. So she kept biting me (playful), and I told her to go find a stick. Well, she has this obsession with grain buckets, so right as I’m going to put my food in my saddle bags, she steals the bucket and goes growling and dragging it away, making all these grain bucket and Junie noises, and throwing up dust in the dark. Queen was not impressed and the combination of it all made it rather difficult to get my lunch on my saddle. Lol

Then in the house puppies are everywhere! It’s making my morning take longer. I start breakfast, four puppies decide to go to the bathroom in the kitchen. They are biting spurs and each other and Junie doesn’t even want to be in the house with them as they chase her around demanding food. Lol. It’s a circus over here!

I’m mildly anxious about Lucy (husband’s mare) going back to work. I mean, I’m happy for him, but she’s a lot of horse coming back into work, and he won’t be home when I load into the trailer. Oh, the mare will load just fine, but she doesn’t like the horse she’s going to have to be stuck behind, and I can’t figure out another possible solution. Then I think about how Queen will react if the mare blows up on the side of the mountain we start on… it’s funny how much of an adjustment it feels like to bring her back when she’s been his main horse for several years! Lol


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> Ohhh I just ordered things from King Arthur. I didn't discover them until after I left sadly so mail order only for me.


Most of our grocery stores here carry their products, but their main store/bakery is a really fun place to visit. They have basically anything you find in their catalog- all kinds of baking supplies and cookware, any kind of flour you can think of, fun cake and cookie decorating supplies, etc. And there's a big bakery and cafe attached.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@egrogan - I would probably go nuts at the King Arthur outlet!! Seriously I love all their stuff.... I just got their 00 flour and trying that, before they had a pizza blend that I liked also! 

lol just had to pop in on the chat about that company! Walmart carries a few of their products... they have a one to one for gluten free flour and I've tried pizza and pie dough with that and it turned out pretty good... that was for a party where a few people can't do gluten, or don't want to. Pie dough was better made it with a quiche and it was very well received. 

Oh yeah and vet bills are crazy! Just had an issue with Olaf(dog) and couldn't believe the costs of them not doing much but oh well he seems quite a bit better!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

egrogan said:


> Most of our grocery stores here carry their products, but their main store/bakery is a really fun place to visit. They have basically anything you find in their catalog- all kinds of baking supplies and cookware, any kind of flour you can think of, fun cake and cookie decorating supplies, etc. And there's a big bakery and cafe attached.


Our local celebrity mill is Bob's Red Mill, which is about 20 minutes away. When we first moved up here in the '70s, it was located in a big old wooden barn, painted silver in an area that is now a "Miracle Mile" of car dealers and strip malls. The Mill now takes up half of a commercial campus a few miles north of its original location. It is also a tourist destination for foodies!

We have a pretty close relationship with the Oregon Humane Society, which is an intensely active organization that just opened a "community veterinary clinic" that charges on a sliding scale. It is also (or will be) a teaching hospital for vets. Our contact person there said that a great many pets have been surrendered to them recently because owners cannot afford vet care.

My inner pessimist wants to add finding a competent vet. When we first got our rescue kitty she had some significant digestive problems. The vet we contacted wanted $$$ diagnostics done, called in an internist to consult, told us the cat had kidney disease (when the test report actually said she had a "chance of developing" it within two years). She didn't listen to me when I described the symptoms ), was calling for a hydrolyzed protein diet. This cost me $600, which did not include the $500 ultrasound she wanted to do. 

The cat had hairballs.

I was feeding her canned food. When I added indoor cat, anti-hairball dry food, end of problem. The cat never developed kidney disease. I have a list as long as my arm of similar experiences, which has made me a terrible cynic. Our current family of animals will be our last. The world's just gotten too weird.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@walkinthewalk , lucky for me she didn't get sent home with any meds. She got an antibiotic shot that the vet says works for 2 weeks and a gel type med in her ear that supposedly stays instead of draining out. Then she has to go back in 3 weeks to make sure the meds did their job. Technology! Where was that long lasting antibiotic years ago when I brought home 4 sickly weanlings and was having to give them a daily PEN-B shot? Poor things, I was rotating between 4 different injection sites and they still got so sore I finally begged the vet to switch them to oral antibiotics.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Was it Claro? That's what they put in my dog's ears.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Vet costs are up because everything else is up. Name of the game of business. It costs money to keep the lights on, the heat on, the machines running--and pay a staff that is overworked and at. Ultrasound machines cost minimum $80,000. Same with digital Xray.


Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> @walkinthewalk Those boys look AMAZING! You definitely have the touch!
> 
> @dogpatch I feel ya on the laminitis, hoof issues thing. Takes forever and only about quintuples your workload.
> 
> ...


I can totally relate! I wanted to dress up as Wednesday Addams and have my horse be Uncle Fester but I never got around to it this year.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

@egrogan I ended up going to an Italian place - Lui Lui. Really enjoyed it - linguine with clams and heft clams at that. Good to know about the feed store! I will do some exploring after the meet tomorrow, which is set to end by around 2pm. 

Playing hockey today was perhaps not my best idea - but even in a usual game I don't come out with this many bruises. 2 are my fault for being out of position, and 2 were bad luck. Took a shot just above my knee - there's padding there, but when I bend my leg I can get a gap between my pants and my leg pad. Just a bad angle, but yowch. Icing and stretching it tonight.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Here the first Covid Halloween was weird, everyone just basically left candy in a bowl by their door and then stayed inside. The next one, people still put candy at their door but they also just sat outside and watched the trick-or-treaters. Our neighborhood has a lot of little kids, but also a lot of kids come from outside the neighborhood because we have a well-deserved reputation as having the best treats. I don't mind them coming, but, a lot of their parents just sit in their cars and just creep along the streets following their kids. We don't have sidewalks, and not everyone's yard is walkable. So it's not the safest thing. I wish they'd just park their cars and walk with their kids. 

I liked the bowl thing from the Covid years and will keep doing that. I learned that putting a sign out ("please take ONE") really helps -- otherwise I seemed to run out of candy in the first half hour. And I put a lot out, too. I always liked seeing the kids in their costumes, but as an introvert it just got tiring to keep answering the door. It's easier to just put the bowl out.

It's homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese tonight. But I need an idea for tomorrow. I don't usually follow these Friday threads any more, but I read this one hoping for inspiration. But I don't want anything anyone posted, at least not so far. Maybe I will try to figure out some kind of warm salad.

I took a long weekend and am spending it doing horse things, and so far it's been wonderful.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like halloween. Salty pony .. those are neat decorations. Caledeonia .. wow .. that light show is spectacular. !!
I did not even put out decorations. I am behind on tree trimming and have been painting my bathroom cabinet. It sure takes me longer than it did a couple of years ago !


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

First day down! It seemed to drag, but it was a really good day.

My youngest was gone at Nationals, and she made it back tonight! I’m glad to see her, but I think the puppies gave her a better homecoming than I did!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Was it Claro? That's what they put in my dog's ears.


I'll have to let you know tomorrow, the receipt is still out in the truck. 


Look what I found growing in the flower pot today. LOL










Not the evil cat but her mother.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@JCnGrace - should grow into a nice plant. Peta Fluficus Catus, the silver-leafed variety of Catmint if I'm not mistaken; or perhaps a Catcus  

@Dreamcatcher Arabians - I'd stick with the Danish liquorice. The sherbert one was, and probably still is, mass produced for children.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I have images of Licky Bears and Cockie Leekie soup still floating around in my head from my short tenure as "The Bag Lady" at a small organic mill and whole foods warehouse. Never got over it. Never got past the images. Let's just leave it at those that owned and worked their were very earthy. It did fulfill a foreshadowing from high school. I say that as the class president got the bright idea to use the silhouettes created as decoration for our senior year and were turned over to a fortune teller for her to write what our futures would bring then revealed at our senior party as a party favor. Mine hurt. I considered it a cruel joke and not in fun as my fortune predicted I would move north and become a bag lady.. But, the ways of the world are a mysterious thing. Being "The Bag Lady" was actually an honor and a weights and measures title that was earned because I could weigh out bags with precise accuracy or at least be in tolerance the majority of the time. I rarely had to go back from the scales to the measuring floor and could seal on my first attempts. That meant $$ in my pocket as I was paid a base plus a percent that was based on how many orders were fulfilled. The more accurate the less time spent per order and the higher number of orders that went out. A blessing not curse as that money literally put good food on the table.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

> @egrogan I ended up going to an Italian place - Lui Lui. Really enjoyed it - linguine with clams and heft clams at that. Good to know about the feed store! I will do some exploring after the meet tomorrow, which is set to end by around 2pm.


I like it there too! It’s one of the few places that is still open for lunch around here. I rarely go out to lunch and it always seems like such a treat!

Good luck at your meet today.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

egrogan said:


> I like it there too! It’s one of the few places that is still open for lunch around here. I rarely go out to lunch and it always seems like such a treat!
> 
> Good luck at your meet today.


That was actually a major driver in my decision - I arrived in WRJ around 4pm and my stomach abruptly informed me we needed food IMMEDIATELY, but a bunch of places didn't open til 5.  And I didn't want to go to Denny's or a chain.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@QtrBel , it was Claro in the ear and the shot was Convenia.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@JCnGrace 
Thanks! That's what they're using on mine. I could have sworn it lasted a month but they're doing three rounds two weeks a part.


----------

